# Lag during network gaming over LAN



## abhishek.130490 (Jul 1, 2012)

HI,
Me and my friend play some games on LAN using direct cable. We play mostly CS 1.6 and CS:S, they both work fine. But when we play "Little Fighter 2", the game lags. Hope anyone know of this game, nice game 

Little Fighter 2 Official Website

I don't think it is game's problem cause, I have seen demos which plays smoothly. During playing my Bandwidth Monitor registers, Up speed of 1-2 KBps and same Down speed too. Also lag occurs on both system, I mean sometime his  system's framerate stutters and mine is fine, and sometime my system stutters and his runs smooth. This is irrespective of who is hosting.

We both use WIN-7.
Anything else I need to mention.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 1, 2012)

The same problem was happening with me also. Then I found that it happened only when the game is maximized/full screen. Try playing the game in restored mode ( the same size in which the game starts).


----------

